# Infant Mortification



## Michael (Jan 2, 2007)

Never too early to get started...


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 2, 2007)

I Love it!! Precious!!! And yes, never too early!


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, good idea - toss it in his crib. He might just learn to read like I did, when my parents tossed a copy of the Texas Driver's Handbook in my crib, and I then quoted it a few months later while my dad was driving somewhere.  This would be one of the best first books for anyone.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 2, 2007)

hehe, how cute!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2007)

That book looks like it would be hard to hold when you needed to use it. I prefer this for toddler mortification:


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 2, 2007)

I love it! These pics are too cool!


----------



## Michael (Jan 2, 2007)

He will be three months old next week...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)




----------

